# Where can I get Anthia beetles?



## peejay (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi there,
Can anyone tell me please where I can buy Anthia beetles. They are the 2 inch long vicious looking insects -usually black with white spots and most come from Africa or nearby countries.
They really are difficult to track down!
Thanks,
peejay


----------



## grumpyoldtrout (May 19, 2008)

You could try to pre-order here

Egyptian Predator Beetle - Anthia sexguttata

Someone is looking for buyers if they get them

FOR SALE SOON -Mantichora and Anthia Tiger Beetles at Pets Classifieds

I think that Ashrob has some

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/139674-urgent-cleaning-out-my-beetle.html#post1896787

Some on sale here

Beetles

Hope that helps. :2thumb:


----------



## repcallis (Oct 12, 2009)

*In stock*



peejay said:


> Hi there,
> Can anyone tell me please where I can buy Anthia beetles. They are the 2 inch long vicious looking insects -usually black with white spots and most come from Africa or nearby countries.
> They really are difficult to track down!
> Thanks,
> peejay


I have some of those in stock peejay.If you are interested,you can contact me at [email protected].

Hope to hear from you soon,
Kenneth


----------



## Jeff1 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Never trust kennet callis*

Hi 

Just to let people know I was recently scammed by kenneth callis. Do not send any money to him he just takes your money and you don't get any of the animals he promises


----------

